# Tetanus Shot/Banding Question



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm going to wether (by elastrator) my two 2 month old bucklings. I bought two vials of tetanus antitoxin serum 1500 units each. The directions just say to administer 1500 units. Is it the same dosage for a 20 pound kid as it is for a 1200 pound cow? It doesn't make sense to me.

Also, this will be my first time using the elastrator. I bought the green bands they had at tractor supply. Do the bands come in different sizes for steers and sheep/goats, or are they one size fits all?

I understand not to get it too close to the belly but also make sure they're both in there. Any advice or tips are much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Also make sure not to get one or both of there teats in the band either, they are really kinda close to the sack.

Yes the green bands at TSC for calfs are the one's to use for goats as well.

I always had thought that if giving the antitoxin that it was 20 cc per animal no matter the weight, not really sure though since I have never used it, just read posts here that folks talk about different things & how to use it.

Have they had there CD & T shots? If so I wouldn't think you'd have to give anti toxin, at least I never have before.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I normally give my lambs 500 units, which is 1.5 ML, assuming they've had their CD&T vaccine



> Have they had there CD & T shots? If so I wouldn't think you'd have to give anti toxin, at least I never have before.


It's just a booster, as a precaution


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I always had thought that if giving the *antitoxin* that it was 20 cc per animal


There are only 4.5 CC's in a 1500 Unit vial of *Antitoxin*

The CD&T *TOXOID* dosage is 2 CC (ML) for all animals no matter the age or weight


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I am curious, since this isn't a cutting type castration, so no wound and the bands take days at least to start cutting in, will the antitoxin be effective days from now? I thought antitoxin was for immediate protection. Also I've only banded two boys so far and before the band starts to cut in I treat with strong iodine to prevent infection.


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

No I have not given these guys their CD & T shots. So I should give the full 1500 units each then since it will not be a booster?

Kind of off topic but what exactly is CD&T for besides tetanus?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry You can tell I've never used the antitoxin before but the CD & T is also for Clostridial Perifrigens(sp?). They get a CD & T then normally 3 weeks later as a kid then just 1 shot a year after that. 
I try to get my doe's there shot 3-4 weeks before kidding then that carries the kid's for a few weeks after birth.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

hmm when I banded Seeker, I sprayed that area with the iodine spray after attaching the band. It's pretty easy but was very nervous since he was my first  CD&T was already on board, so I didnt worry about it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> will the antitoxin be effective days from now


Each "booster" lasts 7-14 days

Whenever I'm getting ready to band, I soak the bands in some rubbing alcohol before applying them.
You can also smear a little triple antibiotic ointment on them to make it easier to slide them off the bander


----------

